# Tax allowance an child benefits cross EU



## Peter Ficko (12 mo ago)

Hi all,

I moved from Ireland to Germany two months ago. My wife and my daughter are still living in Ireland. I have a couple of questions:
1. Can I get some tax break in Germany if I have two households in the EU?
2. According to this calculator I can have a lower taxation if I switch to tax class 3. Is this possible if my wife still lives in Ireland? How can I switch to tax class 3 if she moves to Germany?
3. Can I apply child benefits if my daughter still lives in Ireland? Basically I am a tax payers so shouldn't be the case?

Regards.


----------



## Run Guran (12 mo ago)

2. Both of you needs to reside in Germany to be eligible for tax class 3/5.
3. Yes you can, see I am expat.


----------



## Peter Ficko (12 mo ago)

Run Guran said:


> 2. Both of you needs to reside in Germany to be eligible for tax class 3/5.
> 3. Yes you can, see I am expat.


We can _save_ around 300€ per month on taxses if we switch to 3/5, do we need to pay this back during tax declaration next year?


----------



## Run Guran (12 mo ago)

Peter Ficko said:


> We can _save_ around 300€ per month on taxses if we switch to 3/5, do we need to pay this back during tax declaration next year?


The same page you shared states:


> The choice of tax class is only important for withholding tax, and therefore for immediately disposable income. Tax refunds are not affected by the choice of tax class after an income tax assessment is made a few months after the end of the tax year.


I hope this answers your question.


----------

